# Stock trailer average width?



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

Question for all of you out there that haul your horses with an older (1980s era) stock trailer. Are your horses usually able to turn around in the trailer without issues? I am shopping around for a horse trailer and I've found a 1984 Western World brand 4 horse stock that is in really good shape that I am interested in, but I cannot find specifications for it online. My mare is a stocky, 15.1hh Percheron/Morgan cross and she likes to turn around inside the trailer to be able to unload facing forward. She is slow and calm about it, not panicky, and I prefer to unload her facing forward. The only trailer I've hauled her in is a 6' 6" wide 3h slant load that she was able to easily turn around in. So just curious about other's experiences to see if my girl will be able to turn around in this trailer. The owner of the trailer is at work at the moment, so they cannot measure the width of it, and I am trying deciding if it's worth the 1 hour drive to go see the trailer tonight


----------



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh, also, what do you think a 1984 Western World Company 4h stock with a divider is worth? It's in excellent condition according to the owner. This is the only picture I have.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

LaceyLou said:


> Oh, also, what do you think a 1984 Western World Company 4h stock with a divider is worth? It's in excellent condition according to the owner. This is the only picture I have.


Me myself I'd think twice before buying a 30 year old horse trailer,espeicially a steel one. Some questions I ask myself when making similar types of purchases.
1. How bad is the rust. Chances are its a pig with lipstick on it.
2. How long has it been for sale ?
3.Do I think I could ever re-sell it ?
4.If I was a horse, even a rescue would I like to risk my limbs and life being hauled in that ?
5. How far would average use be when used ? mileage wise.
6.Whats insurance company gonna say about 30 year old steel horse trailer ?

I would recommend you save more money and keep looking. However you asked what its worth ? As crazy as this might sound IMO $800-$1000 "bucks" ! :think:

Don't know your economic status but just givin you my thoughts . Not trying to be negative or sound like a "jackazz".

I'am not an expert on nothing but been on this planet a long time ! :lol:


----------



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you for the advice, Rawhide! You're not being a jack*** at all  I welcome honest and blunt advice. This is going to be my first trailer and I don't have a lot of knowledge or experience with trailers, so I really appreciate your advice. I think I'm going to keep looking...all of the decent, newer trailers that are affordable get snapped up in a heartbeat in my area, so I'm just going to have to be diligent and patient. Diligent I can do, patient I'm not so great at, haha!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you have the year right?
Looks nice for 30 years old.
If it is that old and looks good in person, wiring god, floor solid, frame solid, good tires and brakes 1500.00-2500.00 guessing but not sure about your area


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

For Rawhide's price, I'd snag that trailer up in a heartbeat if it was all it's advertised to be!

I, personally, prefer steel everything. Of course the mileage with aluminum is beautiful, I think a steel trailer would be my choice only for the fact that it's more likely to stay sound if some idiot at the showgrounds backs their trailer into mine. I've always thought steel bumper pulls hauled better than the aluminum ones (sitting in the passenger seat, anyway).

I'd definitely go look at it, with someone knowledgable of trailers/vehicles. An hour drive isn't too bad, past three hours I have to think about it, but an hour is nothing for me (I drive about 3-6hrs a day though, easily).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for your input, guys 
The owner did say 1984 for the year, in an email, so could've been a typo. They are asking $2895, but I think $2000 would be more proper, if it is a 1984.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

In regards to your mare turning around, my filly, at 13.3hh and as narrow as narrow could get (TB) could barely turn around in an average stock trailer, so IMO it would be quite hard for your mare.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

From the photo it doesn't look like a bad trailer but that's what the in person inspection is all about - finding out what would make it a bad trailer. I had the same problem when I was trailer hunting for a good used one a few years back - the decent ones were few and far between, and when they did show up they were over priced or gone before I got there - I ended up buying brand new.

Just as important as width though is height when considering a trailer. For a 15.1 horse, I think your lowest height you would want is 6'6" (7' would be great). If that trailer is a 'stock' (rather than horse) trailer, it may well be only 6'3" in height as that would have been more common for that type around 1984. When you go for your inspection be sure to take a measuring tape with you.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I had a ... 1946 trailer? Worked great, no rust since it was in a dry area. After I got a new trailer, I sold it in two weeks for $2500. I really liked how thick the steel on the trailer was, it barely rusted at all in my very area.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

LaceyLou said:


> Oh, also, what do you think a 1984 Western World Company 4h stock with a divider is worth?
> 
> More info I forgot to mention. Not saying they don't or never existed but never heard of the Western World Company know of a World Horse trailer Company . Believed they were making World trailers out of Ocala, Fl years ago for a stretch of 10/12 years.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a 1995 16ft bp steel stock trailer. I haul a 15.3h and 15.2 h horses in it and they have no problem turning around in it. Even though the trailer looks rough because of rust. It is a very sturdy trailer. Older trailer's are built better than the newer ones. Before you buy it check all the framing underneath.If it has mats in in pull up the mats and check the flooring and the framing along the edges of the floor. Take a screwdriver and dig around the framing. If it has a weakness the screwdriver will dig into the frame easily. Most of the older stocks are 6ft 6in tall and 6ft wide. I have had many people ask me if I wanted to sell mine. Of course I said no. they are very useable for many things other than hauling your horse's. If you have someone that you can take with you that has knowledge of trailer buying that would help a lot. Also check wiring, lights, brakes, flooring. If you take a truck with you. Ask the owner if you can take it for a spin. :wink:


----------

